
Prison for visa fraud in case involving Bay Area workers - hanging
https://www.mercurynews.com/2019/03/26/h-1b-prison-for-visa-fraud-in-case-involving-bay-area-workers/
======
diebeforei485
The government should be able to seek denaturalization of people who misuse
the immigration system to oppress other immigrants (for example by ordering
them to break laws, making them pay visa fees, etc).

This guy Katam was an immigrant himself, and became a US Citizen in 2009. If I
was emperor, I would want him denaturalized. A year or so in prison is not
enough punishment.

~~~
sushisushisushi
There's a reason why denaturalization usually only happens if you perjured
your way into citizenship: it's an extremely severe action that is not meant
to be a punishment, but rather to correct a mistake (according citizenship to
somebody who in reality failed to meet certain criteria).

Denaturalization as punishment is something you see in totalitarian ethno-
states, not democracies.

~~~
cm2187
No in France you can loose your acquired nationality if you participated to
terrorism against France. Was voted in the aftermath of the Paris attacks,
though wasn't of much use since all the terrorists of those attacks were
natives of either France or Belgium.

~~~
alasdair_
I wonder what happens if someone like Le Pen ever gets in charge. Being able
to de-naturalize "terrorists" sounds like a pretty serious power that could be
abused.

------
ycombonator
There are thousand others operating with impunity.
[https://techjobs.sulekha.com/h1b-jobs-
usa](https://techjobs.sulekha.com/h1b-jobs-usa) \- One of the popular
marketplace for these “consulting” companies.

~~~
sherilmathew
Hi, am looking for the H1B visa consultant for filing process currently. When
you talk about the impunity stuff here can you please tell me 1 consulting
company on this issue.?

~~~
prasathrocks
i have used some of the services, let me know the business name so i will be
aware of it

------
siruncledrew
His clients must be angry as hell. $3000 USD is a year's salary for many
people in India, and was paid to a fellow Indian who took it to pad his
pockets. This asshole was also an immigrant and knew what he was asking for
from clients could be a life savings with help from friends and family.

All while bullshitting the government to only benefit himself. The sentence is
quite deserving considering what a terrible person he was to many people.

~~~
1000units
Isn't that peanuts in the Bay Area?

------
jsnk
If you are interested in analyzing h1b data, please check out my project,
[https://github.com/serv/h1bhub](https://github.com/serv/h1bhub)

It's a tool to ingest raw h1b data into postgres, so you can study the data
easier with SQL. It contains all rejected and approved cases from 2014 to
2018.

I am also working on an app that allows you to look at h1b data on web.

------
saagarjha
> The head of an IT staffing company has been sentenced to a year and a day in
> prison

This is a strange sentencing length; was there multiple charges of which one
had a penalty of a day in prison?

~~~
throwawayjava
That extra day makes a huge difference.

~~~
saagarjha
In what way?

~~~
throwawayjava
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Year_and_a_day_rule#As_a_sente...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Year_and_a_day_rule#As_a_sentence_for_felons)

------
Camillo
> On his own, the man received a job offer from Samsung in San Jose, according
> to the complaint.

How is this possible? Wouldn't the invalid arrangement have been flagged by
e-Verify?

~~~
alasdair_
Does e-verify occur BEFORE the first day of employment?

~~~
pkaye
I think it happens on the first day when you fill out the I-9 form and provide
proof for identification and employment.

